# Horoscope/Kundli s/w



## nishant_nms (Jan 25, 2006)

Please suggest me a good Horoscope software. Also specify it's price.
Thanks in advance


----------



## mediator (Jan 25, 2006)

well ithink all of them r of no good..neways i have used kundli pro


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 25, 2006)

well these softwares are of no use coz their predictions are mere guesses and on the basis of general happenenings.


----------



## ravimevcha (Jan 26, 2006)

Kundli 2000 is good enough.. but dont have any idea abt price.


------------------
Think Different. Be Different.


----------



## yrana2002 (Jan 26, 2006)

No need to download any software.
If you're a staunch believer in Horoscopes and Astrology, i suggest you visit 
Indiatimes Astrospeak
It creates an online kundli and other related stuff for you, asking only a few details.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jan 26, 2006)

Ya as other member feel the kundli software is of no use, so do I.

Simply b'coz a set of pre-defined rules are set while programming the software. So, if say you were born on 10 october 1979  and your friend was born on 11 October 1980 , still you both belong to the same Zodiac Sign --- Scorpio.

Hence, the software will prepare your horoscope based on the pre-defined database entries it has, will pickup similar happenings, events for both of you , except for some little difference, because both of you were atleast born at a different time of the day/night.

Some software are able to prepare your Lagna Chart and are based on your input, and hence, they are also prepared from a pre-defined structure in the database. But interestingly I found the Lagna Chart prepared by this software were quite similar to the real one that I already have as a SoftCopy that was given by a pandit.

Now, If you know how to read this Lagna Chart, the Software will turn out to be useful to you in that case, otherwise not.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jan 27, 2006)

Me got a  copy of "Janm Kundli"
Gives DECENT Predictions 2 BELIEVERS.......& "I" Ain't 1 of 'em!


----------



## patelviren (Mar 14, 2006)

*for kundli open problem*

i install my kundli software in my pc . then install properly.  
it open also but when i click on view then it give me ERRROR

" *please insert "GUJARATI" key diskett *"

it is not error but after this checking it stop.

so please inform me what is problem in that soft. or instalaton.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Mar 14, 2006)

*horoscope*

try parasharas light. may be around Rs.2000. But it is worth it.


----------



## ::vicky:: (Mar 14, 2006)

Kundli pro rocks


----------



## thadhanihemant (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: horoscope*



			
				Ramakrishnan said:
			
		

> try parasharas light. may be around Rs.2000. But it is worth it.



yups parashar light has a hell lot of options......


----------



## almighty (Jun 22, 2007)

Parashar light 6.1 is the best am using it since 3 yrs
now looking for LEO GOLD
an ultimate astro software in vedic astrology


----------



## zaza (Aug 14, 2007)

download all vedic astro software here 

*vedic.x3fusion.com/forum/

cheers


----------

